# Me, Shin, 200 Mph Plus And A Very Clear Piece Of De-restricted Autobahn!



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Just returned from Spa and the Ring with Gary "FLAT CHAT" Chapple, Bruce "PRESS ON" Hartrup, Shin "EVERY PIECE OF TARMAC IS MINES" Inuque and of course myself Jamie "I'M GOING TO GO FLAT THROUGH EAU ROUGE EVEN IF IT KILLS ME" Martin.


Needless to say we have many stories to tell not least that we where filming the new Duke Video official GTR Video that will be launched in April of next year. Trust me we have captured some great footage.

From me lapping Nurnburgring Grand Prix Circuit behind former 24 hour champion Ziggi Ziglar at flat chat keeping up with him and his Ruf 996 tt hybrid beneath him, he was most impressed that the GTR stayed with him and .... it was wet....... To a rolling Belgium Police road block set up especially for us (we felt so special and welcome!) I've always wanted to have a go in the back of a T5 with Handcufs on but I hoped it would be with a femail not a couple of Belgium Coppers who where SO pissed of to say the least that they had spent 45 miles at 150mph and still could not catch us (I'll post my speeding ticket at a later date).

But to wet your hungry appetites Shin has put up a url with his speedo showing over 200mph. This was done on a derestricted autobahn at about 2 am in the morning, just to set the scene I am in front of him whilst we did this run. We will post more footage in time.

Enjoy!!

www.prospec-ms.co.uk/GTRR/200mph.WMV

(type the link exactly as I have or it won't work)

Jamie.

PS: WARNING: Do not take Eau Rouge Flat unless you can catch oversteer next to a wall at 130 mph.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool vid!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

nice vid ...more more more


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*cool*

200 mph (indicated) @ 7000 rpm. Would be over 220 mph (indicated) @ 8000 rpm:smokin: 
Keep up the good work
p.s. Great minds think alike SteveC


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Shin,

Was that flat out or did you lift off ?
Indicated over 200 at 7000 rpm... nice

glad you guys had fun.

/Steve


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Stunning as usual just proves nothing else will do other than a skyline,must have been great fun that weekend,will have to get video,is off clock at 200 wish is nice and its still going 


lee


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice vid.
Pardon me for spreading doom and gloom but...
Skyline speedos are usually very inaccurate usually more than 10mph out at 180mph+.

I would estimate at 7000 an R34 in 6th with standard wheels and standard transmission would do 183/184mph.
At 8000rpm 209/210mph.
I.e 26.25 mph.

When Guy returns he can probably confirm my figures.

Still a nice achievement, to decide to turn left at that sort of pace!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

WOW  

:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

PEGLEG said:


> *Skyline speedos are usually very inaccurate usually more than 10mph out at 180mph+.
> *


Agree with you Ged. Shows that I was awake this morning and put 'indicated' as I guessed that it would be out by a bit.
Dave


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Speedos may be out a little bit... but that was propper past the 200 mark...  and hell... I can only dream of 185... thats still more than VERY VERY VERY quick...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Regardless of speedo inaccuracies, over 180Mph deserves respect ... good on ya Shin  Sounded fantastic too


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Thanks.*

Hi there,

To be honest, we all know about the speedo things, so I totally do not care about the actual speed.
It is enough for me to have had enjoyeble weekend with Jamie, Bruce and Gary Chapple. 
If I really want to know the actual speed of the car, we can use the accurate device to measure the speedo, so please feel free to discuss about the speedo things. 
Many thanks guys.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Wow,

Shin, I am impressed. You've got a lot more balls than me. I've been in a car driven at 155mph before and that was terrifying so I cannot imagine what 200 must feel like. Did you need special rated tyres?

I always though that the Skyline R34 GT-R would top out at around 180 mph once derestricted... to see you get upto 210 mph indicated on the clock is quite amazing !

What engine mods have you done to achieve this apart from the obvious engine (ecu wire cut mod?) derestriction.

Trev
R34 GT-R V-Spec (with 6-cylinder in-line!!!)


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Hi Trevor*

Thank you for your comment.
There are no secret at all about the car.
You can see the specifications at

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/demo/mines.html

The car has not been designed for the top speed run.
It is track car and the fastest lap on Spa was 2min58sec.

The tyres are Falken FK451.

P.S.
Thank Bruce for helping me changing brake pads and taking off stones. 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very cool vid... But we want more! 

Cya O!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Want more??*

Hi Gio,

Then, it's your turn!!  

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*whatever speed*

it is there are some king kong size balls there.
good work JM and brucey told me the whole story.
good to see you all flat chat and cacth up soon.

Nick


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Photos uploaded.*

Hi there,

I have just uploaded more than 100 photos of the trip.
http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/report/report_20021102.html
I believe Gary Chapple, Jamie and Bruce has took a lot of photos as well.
Enjoy!!

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*jm/SHIN*

Which autobahn was it then? 
there are some cracking stretches of road down that part of germany especially when you head out towards stuttgart and the A6 south....porsche test track virtually.

I always remember the classic case of Thomas Bscher (corporate banker in Frankfurt) who has a Mclaren F1 as his road car and trhen he used to race them as well. He regularly used to do 200 MPH plus every day to work down the A3 from Koln to FFurt.
and when the Mclaren engineers can to service the car through modem link they coul dnto believe their eyes...er sir you appaer to do some stupid speeds...
His reply was but of course...that is what it was built for!! 

What a legend.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Shin's came pretty close to a Mclaren F1's top here too hasn't he!!!!

What was the top speed on the F1 anyway? At 200+mph I'm sure Shin's near as dammit there!!! 

Shin, big respect!!! I don't think many Skylines will top 200+ mph in their lifetime on the roads 

Trevor


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*oh my god!!*

is that what I think it is in the photos shin?

a 288 GTO Evoluzioni? The prototype for the F40? looks that way
number 74 in the pictures FYI.

NOW THAT IS A SERIOUS CAR!! some 720 BHP!!

I remember seeing the owner at a gold track day once (along with his F40 and other cars) and that thing blew me away. 

I think Ferrari made 4 of those cars ever!!
and love the RSR and the other porsches as well. Nice turn out.

Nick.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*trevor.*

the Mclaren has been recorded at over 240 MPH my friend. That was a the VW track in wolfsburg.

A skyline will not catch it purely cause of aerodynamics. the skyline is a brick and the mclaren is a purpose built, no expense spared utlimtae road machine.

I think it is bad form to compare a skyline to the mclaren.
they are not even close. I think we maybe losing the plot here.

The mclaren was 621 BHP out of the box with the sweetest engine in the world. (basically 2 M3 engines on a common crank - er plus lots of goodies)

It IS THE GREATEST EVER CAR and nothing will come close. many have tried but have failed.

Nick


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Total Rubbish Nick.*

Never underestimate the power of the GTR.

Henry.

ps.Keep this brilliant Thread on track.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Nick,

To me the fact that a mere 'Nissan' - a people's car maker can produce a car that can do 200 mph is pretty damned impressive! 

They didn't set out to achieve maximum top speed (aerodynamics proove this) nor maximum bhp. They didn't have an unlimited budget and they certainly didn't line the engine bay with gold leaf!!! 

What is impressive is that with 10-15K worth of mods a skyline can get a power output of 650 bhp out of a 2.6 litre engine block - and still be day to day reliable & usable. The "Joe Bloggs" who isn't a millionaire can get supercar performance with relatively cheap running costs (compared to a ferrari, lambo, etc.) and one and they haven't had to pay over 1/2 million quid either. 

The sheer fact that a top speed modified Skyline could probably vmax out at around 210-220 mph compared with 240 of the McClaren isn't really important at the end of the day. How many people want to do this regularly with their car, if ever? The fact it can get so damned close without it even being a design priority is hugely impressive - to me this prooves the purity of the design, a design that was solid, reliable and thoroughly engineered, a car that didn't pander to outside PR, marketing requirements. (this is why the R35 design concept being shown BEFORE the mechanics are decided upon is a HUGE mistake).

Ofcourse top respect is due to McClaren. The world would be a worse place without both of these landmark iconic car marques and I am sure were all glad that both exist.

Trev


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Shin,I enjoyed a lot......


keep 'em coming mates!More vids!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*I_Romo,*

Hi,

All the video tapes has been passed to Duke Video, so I cannot upload any video footage exept autobahn one.
And to make you look forward to the Duke Video's video programme, I think we should not upload any footages.
But I will upload teaser footage when I get the tapes back.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Thanks for the pictures and video Shin. It looks like you all had a great time. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*How fast is fast?*

Well to all you people banging on about Speedo not reading right 

I was running a GPS and when I find a way of Uploading the data I have to replay the run of us going down the (4) Autobarn and you will see my top speed of 160 on the GPS and I was so far behind, I lost Radio contact with JM which is around one Mile so me thinks Shine and Jamie were doing well, what ever there speedo was reading

Bruce


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Guys*

what did someone say in the Supra 1000+ BHP thread...

I would hate to think that we are getting big headed biggots.
I think we need to take a step back here. Henry/Trevor I can't believe this discussion...pointless.
I have a GTR myself and it is no slouch at 500 BHP...
But a fookin mclaren...come on guys get real.

Well given the choice give me the Mclaren all day. 
I know for a fact that a Mclaren will run all day at the 630 odd BHP it has....
and how many probs do 600+ skylines have. You can't run them all day like that BMW lump.

anyway enough from me and I appreciate your enthusiasm.

Trevor mate, I don't know who told you about the cost, but you can double that amount of money to get 600 plus brake mate. tell you what triple it to make the car really relaible. Just ask Henry how much money he has spent on his car.... let me tell you my friend it aint 15k!!! I would change the 1 and the 5 around and probably closer to the mark. 

Plus the big power cars are not 2.6s either. they are all stroked to 2.7, 2.8 or 3.0. I am not sure if there are any cars out there with 650BHP at 2.6L.

There are quite a few cars you can get to 200 mph if you spend 30-40-50 on them my friend. Supras for starters...cossies. 

Chuckle chuckle.

Nick


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*2.6*

ER,
My car is 2.6 nick, and its over 700 at only 1.39 bar boost,
not wanting to cause a stir , it also beat a maclaren by heaps at bruntingthorpe 
Gary


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*well there you*

go there is such a one. so no probs as was testing out to see if there was one.
But I bet that Mclaren is still on the same internals. What about you gary?
No offense but give me the F1 any day.
Does not even come close....In fact I don't even know why.....

So what were the times then?
Mclaren: 0-60? You?
When you "beat" easily what are we talking about?
Would be int to know for ref.


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Guys,

We had tonnes of fun and having now worked the rpm and gear ratio's back I saw 7400 in 6th which equates to 194.25 MPH at 1.4 bar on 25/10's and a 2.6 standard lump. I might add that the road was twisty and I enjoyed clipping apexes at this speed. Also I had tools and wheels in the car which weighed it in at 1750 KG when we went through the freight entry to the ferry. If it was lighter it would have been quicker.

My speedo was reading 210 mph on my final run but more impressively shin was behind me doing the run that has been posted. Bruces car at stage 1 simply did not have the legs for it but was still massivly impressive.

You can feel the aerodynamics reighn the car in at this speed but the stability is great.

I've got footage of the run so you'll just have to wait for the vid to come out to experience what it looks like from the drivers point of view!! 

Jamie.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*yeah*

I dont know the time as it was,
side by side starts, couldent see what the maclaren was doing as 
I never saw it as it was behind 
But know what yah mean I would have a maclaren just so I could sell it and buy some more skyline stuff,
I tell ya what though apparently they have to have the bag tank replaced every 5 years and it costs some 250 grand to do it so I was told,
but yes a top motor!
Gary


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*German run*

JM, I would love to have been in the passenger seat for that..

Nick.. Dream on M8..F1, like, ever... 

Good job guys..


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Spa and the Ring*

As usual Skyline owners having fun  .

Good pics Shin as usual  .

glen


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Awesome video and photo!! 

I wish I was there  

Jeff


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: trevor.*



Smootster73 said:


> *the Mclaren has been recorded at over 240 MPH my friend. That was a the VW track in wolfsburg.
> 
> A skyline will not catch it purely cause of aerodynamics. the skyline is a brick and the mclaren is a purpose built, no expense spared utlimtae road machine.
> 
> ...


ditto.... but IMO a cheap nissan that almost came close to the performance level of the F1 is impressive but not impressive enough....


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

oh, not into the skyline bashing stuff (got a lotta respect for that car), but have you guys ever really know what, how and why is there a McLaren F1? if you didnt, buy the Driving Ambition book. read it (it's quite fun) and learn how the McF1 came into the world, and by the end of the day, i'll gurantee you'll respect the car more that ever. 
I've seen a Mclaren b4, and let me tell you, there's nothing, i repeat NOTHING can even came close to it.... the Veyron maybe a more powerfull, faster and quicker car, but it can never be as complete as the McF1. Gordon Murray warned Ron Dennis "Dont you dare came to be one day and say that you want the F1 to be a race car, coz if you do that, i would have to compromise this car and it wont be a great road car." Ron never did and the McF1 is still the sole road car to ever win Lemans (and it's engine were detuned too).


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Shin....great pictures. I especially like this one: 









McLarenFan....



> I've seen a Mclaren b4, and let me tell you, there's nothing, i repeat NOTHING can even came close to it...


2 words for you mate: ENZO FERRARI   :smokin:


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah great pictures. Just asking...that is tape on the carbon fibre bonnet covering the 'gills' correct? Well what happens when it does rain, and the rain goes in those gills (as they're quite big) what would result? Or are they normally covered up when it rains? OR it doesn't matter how much water gets in?

And Shin did you have a timed run at Nurburgring? What is the name of the 'course' they use to 'test' cars? i.e. the R-34 GT-R _was_ the fastest production car...at like 7:50sec? thanks


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dino,

Really, you think the Enzo is better then the F1?

I never heard of either car run in real life before, but I bet the Ferrari would sound better then the F1 though  

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff...around a track?...definetly! Not sure about speed runs(with long gearings)....not really a benchmark to determine a sports car. These days what counts is lap times! ....and the driver of course


----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

DCD said:


> *
> McLarenFan....
> 2 words for you mate: ENZO FERRARI   :smokin: *


heh... the enzo might be a more powerfull car, but it's still very much a compromise car. a mixture between a race car wannabe and a road car wannabe. 

I recall skylineUSA said this...



SkylineUSA said:


> *Skylines are better than that. Just giving you 1/4 times, and/or hp rating will not tell how enjoyable, and absolute biss these cars are to drive. I agree the Skylines are King, but don't just boil it down to numbers, it does not do the skyline justice. *


same thing apply to the McLaren. it might lose on numbers to the new gen supercars but remember it's an 8 year old car.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

> heh... the enzo might be a more powerfull car, but it's still very much a compromise car. a mixture between a race car wannabe and a road car wannabe.


So is a McLaren F1!! Remember that it came with full leather interior, leather luggage and a CD player!! Now if you want to be correct you should have mentioned the LM version!!

I've seen a McLaren F1 on track....sure is amazing, very fast but a VW Polo has less bodyroll!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Getting back down to earth !*

The point I was trying to make about the Skyline was that you _cannot_ compare it to the McClaren - no point really, shouldn't try. The aims, goals and budgets where radically different. 

For me its just interesting to observe that even with the completely different approaches a Skyline still can top 200 mph with its brick like aerodynamics (something you've really got to admit is damned impressive). Ofcouse it helps that the McClaren also has one of the most sexy bodyshapes in car history too. Lets be honest the Skyline will never win any beauty contests!

Nissan where never trying to make a world beating car with a money no object budget. In fact, even the Mclaren is pretty compromised compared to something like this years Ferrari F1 car. The Mclaren wouldn't see which way it went! But thats just the whole thing isn't it, they set out to make it the ultimate "road car" (i.e. thus compromised, a road car will always have compromises if it has to drive on normal roads and not a track). 

To me the things that we all need to think about is what an achievement the Skyline really is. Its a real shame that the RB cast iron block is now RIP. This is the reason behind why the Skyline is so favoured by modifiers. I can testify that the GT-R's are amazingly fast cars without tuning so I cannot imagine what
650 bhp must feel like. In some ways it thrills me that cars like this exist (thank you SKY 666 and shin!) but to be honest I'm quite happy with 400bhp (its reached that level which good enough for me!!). I don't think I'd ever drive over 130 mph - even on an autoban (no matter if I was in a GT-R or an F1)... perhaps I'm just getting old...

I've got huge respect for the likes of Shin and co, but you'll never catch me trying to top 200 mph in a roadcar


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Rip Off Britain*

PS... Oh and, please don't get me started on the RIP OFF BRITAIN thread.... If I was ever going to think about seriously tuning a GT-R it would be in Japan itself... Try the same here and pay 60K for what would cost 15-20K in Japan.... gggrrrrhhhh...


T.


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

McLarenFan said:


> *
> 
> heh... the enzo might be a more powerfull car, but it's still very much a compromise car. a mixture between a race car wannabe and a road car wannabe.
> 
> *


McLaren Fan,

I agree with DCD.
The F1 is much more of a compromise car then the Enzo,in the words of Gordon Murray himself......

It was meant to be perfection in all fields.The definitive car.The top all-rounder.


But when it comes to performance,there's no car that's capable of doing everything better(or faster)

The f1 is going to retain top speed record,the Enzo is much more focused on track-driving.(see in Top Gear vids how the Mc rolls in high-speed turns,I would call it compromise suspension set-up)

Maybe you're distracted by the fact that the Enzo is UGLY,and has an HORRIBLE name.A name that "commendatore Enzo" himself would never give to one of his cars.
But,hey,I think that's definitively a track-weapon,as focused as a Seven,but whole lotta more expensive and tech-bred.


My 2 euro-cents worth 

Ciao

Romo


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> *Jeff...around a track?...definetly! Not sure about speed runs(with long gearings)....not really a benchmark to determine a sports car. These days what counts is lap times! ....and the driver of course *


Dino..........you are right, I agree the Enzo would do better then the F1 on a track. But somehow, something about the F1 that makes it so amazingly cool.

Jeff


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, I reckon a GTR can and will go through 240mph, after all, the Jun Supra did 270mph+. 

To do it though, with Skyline aerodynamics, you'll need a lot of power (genuine 1000bhp @ the wheels!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

270+!!!! Are you kidding? Do you have videos or something?? That's gotta be a "road-legal car" record. Where on earth did it get to that speed?

Rob


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

Hmmm, not sure that it was really a 'road car', after all, it did have Twin-T78s!  

It had an av speed on 249mph on the Bonneville Salt Flats.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*I believe it got beat by a*

Datsun 240Z  . Well a shelled 240Z anyway  .

glen


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I think the record is held by a Jun Z32, 460km/h at Bonneville over 10 years ago. Record still hasen't been broken but may be next year by the Jun Z33?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Rip Off Britain*



Trevor said:


> *PS... Oh and, please don't get me started on the RIP OFF BRITAIN thread.... If I was ever going to think about seriously tuning a GT-R it would be in Japan itself... Try the same here and pay 60K for what would cost 15-20K in Japan.... gggrrrrhhhh...
> T. *


Trevor... I totally agree with you that the RB engine is probably the single most important factor influencing the popularity of the car. However, you may have been misled with regards to the cost of tuning it well. Putting together a seriously tuned GT-R is almost as expensive in Japan as it would be in the UK. The only difference is you may end up with a GT-R that is a little more reliable and with "possibly" slightly better overall performance for the same amount of money. This stems from the extent of experience that the Japanese tuners have. However, there is no way you will realize the type of savings you are suggesting.

Cya O!


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: I believe it got beat by a*



TOKYO said:


> *Datsun 240Z  . Well a shelled 240Z anyway  .
> 
> glen *


Don't forget that old Corvette 'Sledgehammer' car, 255mph and road legal!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Jeeeee-sussss! Ok, Mario from OZ needs to slap some awesomely long gearing onto his R33 and take the record, or at least have a shot! What sort of power was the Sledgehammer running? Or the Supra/Jun Z32 for that matter?

Rob


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

vennuth,

Ive been reading Marios site for ages and his car was originally built to be top speed and drag, but as the two disciplines are different its now only going to be a drag car.

The explanation is probably still on his site if you have a look.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

vennuth said:


> *What sort of power was the Sledgehammer running? Or the Supra/Jun Z32 for that matter?
> 
> Rob *


The Sledgehammer had well over 1000bhp.

The JUN Supra is said to have in excess of 1200bhp, the 249mph run was on relatively low boost. 

If Mario really is pushing 1500bhp, then with long enough gears and fairly decent aerodynamics, it should pull through the 250mph mark with ease.

What turbo(s) is Mario running?


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

that jun supra 
they said the driver was picking third gearwheel spin and when he try to reach the boost controler the harness wouldnt let him!


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

Yep, wheelspin in first 5 gears!!!

Yep, thats the reason, he was strapped in and couldn't reach the boost controller!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

jamie m said:


> *Guys,
> 
> Also I had tools and wheels in the car which weighed it in at 1750 KG when we went through the freight entry to the ferry. If it was lighter it would have been quicker.
> 
> ...


Just would like to add My Car Weighed in At 1960KG With 40Ltr of Fuel in the Boot and full Pit Tool kit! And 60 ltr in the tank one set of Standard R34 wheels in the back, You cn feet the exstra Holding the car back.

If you want to come with us next time we got let us Know! 

Bruce


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

That is still bloody impressive feat though for all of u 
with all that in car aswell 


lee


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Here we go: People bringing up about the Sledge Hammer thing. Reminds of how everytime when I am on American car forums, and the topic of top speed comes up, they all go so patriotic egotistic about this car  

On another point, the Mclaren F1 was suppose to have a Honda V12but Honda wasnt prepared to develope it soley for Mclaren, so they opted for second best (oops I mean option) a BMW...


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

Congrats to Shin, Jamie, Gary and Bruce! Great thread guys! (untill it went massively off topic). Looking forward to the video!

Maclaren F1. It boils down to this: Who on this board can afford one?! haha..  

Paz


----------



## BrianSkyliner33 (Apr 30, 2004)

*good video*

look like im joining a elite club of 200+mphers :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Woah - talk about resurrection - this thread is older than...


...older than...well it's old!


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

*Blimey*

The dead have risen!!

Got this through on e-mail alert!

I am leaving for the Ring tonight!! 

A little birdie told me that apart from the 4 hour race tomorrow and the public sessions I may even bump into the all new GTR testing in disguise on Monday morning!!

Heard it here first! 


Jamie.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Jamie,

Be sure to let us know if your littl bird is right.  

And don't forget your camera!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Seen the Duke DVD now... So where's that scanned ticket?

How much were you guys fined? And for what speed?

I know that piece of road quite well...


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Blimey*



jamie m said:


> * A little birdie told me that apart from the 4 hour race tomorrow and the public sessions I may even bump into the all new GTR testing in disguise on Monday morning!!
> 
> Heard it here first!
> 
> ...


Please post some pics   

Jeff


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

*Just got back*

My you guys are impatient!

Missed the R35 testing when I was at Brunnchen with my Camera but caught up with the Nissan guys when I was at dinner as they where sitting next to us. Basicly the car they had there was a 350z with the attessa drive train in it and a bunch of testing stuff on it. So it had a GTR chassis, floor pan ect with a 350z body. They said that they had made the Skyline look like a 350 for testing as the body's are similar weight and it was a good disguise. It had a bolge in the bonnet as well. They said that they where working on the geometry of the front suspention as the car was understeering a lot and they wanted to reproduce the adjustability of the GTR. I followed it for a part of a lap but just had to go by because it was slowing me up!! The test driver was struggling with understeer and certainly had the power but not the desired controll.

I can't attach the speeding ticket so if someone sends me their e-mail I will send it to them for posting.

Jamie.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

jamie...thanks for letting us know. Too bad you couldn't take snaps....they would fech a lot of money

As for the 350Z disguise, I'd assume they use either that or the Skyline 350GT (like the one spotted at the Lotus track). They all share the same platform but my question is did you notice if the wheel base was any bigger on the test mule? What brakes was it running? Any black smoke out the back when pushing hard on the Nordschleife (indication of a turbo lump) any other little things you might have spotted? Cheers again for letting us all know!


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Mate,

Long time no speak.

Haven't the foggyist about the wheel base!

It did have Brembo's on it in Gold (same as 34) and was definately Turbo charged. It was quick up Kesselchen but could not go Flat at Pflanzgarten as the front end was washing out. It had a rear diffuser (smaller and similar to a 34) and it also had some kind of great looking MFD. It wore Bridgestone rubber.

The test driver said he enjoyed me pushing him as it brightened up his day!!

Jamie.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Jamie what did you drive down there fella?


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Ian,

Still in a GTR then.

I took an Integra Type R to the ring but was driving a friends 996 T with a 450 kit on it when I came up on the 35 mule car.

The 996 is very easy to get a sub 8.10 lap out of without taking risks.

The Honda is more practical though as you can still get 15 MPG on the Ring, compared to a GTR where 2 Laps = a visit to the petrol station again, not to mention the wear and tear.

Jamie.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Jamie,

Thank you very much for the latest infos on the 35 GTR testing! I really appreciate it, it is making me excited about GTR again  

A few questions for you:

1, What do the engine sounds like? VQ V6 or V8 sounds? Definitely turbocharged? Or could be supercharged?
2, What kind of wheels does it have on? 18s, 19s, standards 350Z, V35 coupe?
3, How many exhaust tips does it have?
4, Any noticeable aero aid on the car other then the rear diffuser?

Thanks ahead  

Jeff


----------



## Smithicus (Mar 25, 2004)

quite rediculous, next time find yourself a pair of wings


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

it's well sorted car .....fair play to him


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

jamie m said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Long time no speak.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info Jamie I hope they hurry the hell up with this car, or Porsche are going to find themselves with more customers!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds nice... Any footage / pictures?

If you want that ticket hosted, feel free to send it to me:

[email protected]

Cheers
S


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Jamie...no GTR these days, I replaced the R with a 3!  

(altho avatar shows I still have).


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Ahh, a trusty 3 series...

I have sent the speeding ticket to Simon. 

The chase car was a BMW 328I so the ticket says that the top speed of the Police car was 240KMPH. They had chased us for about 30km until we arrived at the Volvo T5's strewn across the road. 

The piece to camera by Bruce at the end of the Duke GTR video is exactly where they stopped us. I spent 2 hours round trip looking for a cash point in the back of the Police car.

I don't have any pictures or any more info on the 35 mule car, sorry.

Jamie.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

"Ahh, a trusty 3 series..."    No Mr M A proper 3.......GT3! :smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*GT3*

A very good game.
Any Golfs in your garage


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Nice!!! :smokin: 

A real "out of the box" machine.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*GT3 PS*

ha ha ha, now Mr Bajie are you coming to the Ring 24 hrs race?? Has cem been in touch? And how the devil are you?

...Ian


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Sadly I can't commit to anything until I have some work sorted out  
Would like to come along and navigate. As long as the car I'm in has has sat nav


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Jamie's Ticket*


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Jamie,

I can't read the fine, is that 375 euros.....?

If so I've got you beat, me and Henry got stopped last year coming back from Spa in my 993RS and were radared doing 160kph in an 80kph limit. Thats above the maximum fine category, so we got 550euros fine on the spot, we had the cash so just paid on the spot. If we'd been belgian they would have seized my driving licence on the spot they said.

Now I only go fast in Germany where it's legal.........

Guy


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

it's 375€... The 550 is most likely because you did some more bad things 
And the highest fine category is indeed "not that high"

He got stopped for 228km/h (240km/h on tacho) in a 120km/h zone (i.e. highway)

we poor Belgians lose our license at 40km/h over the limit


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

jamie m said:


> I don't have any pictures or any more info on the 35 mule car, sorry.
> 
> Jamie.


Thank you regardless  

Jeff


----------



## jamie m (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Chaps,

The fine was 375 Euro's. Recently the fines have been increased and the Belgian Police can confiskate your vehicle and endorse your UK licence if they wish. However in practice they are a lazy bunch and to do the endorsement and the confiskation is a very lengthy process for them and would take them into overtime.

Plus they have to lock you up and go to court the next day ect. If you have not been drinking or driving dangerously (weaving) they will lechture you, threaten the earth and then ask you if you have any money on you. At this point they do the paperwork posted here.

If it happened again to me and I was in a car with 170 plus capability I would probably continue on to Germany. 


Jamie.


----------



## BrianSkyliner33 (Apr 30, 2004)

*good old autobahns*

i like the vid top stuff 

who dose that merc man think he is dissing the skyline r33 i think he might be eating his words soon as ive heard thougth the grape vine of a skyline R33 GTR in the uk that will eat a merc F1 and leave it siting in its dust and clock over 260mph in less then two miles. 

if anyones got any more news on this car send it to me :smokin:


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

; Gary "FLAT CHAT" Chapple,
; Bruce "PRESS ON" Hartrup,
; Shin "EVERY PIECE OF TARMAC IS MINES" Inuque 

and of course myself 

; Jamie "I'M GOING TO GO FLAT THROUGH EAU ROUGE EVEN IF IT KILLS ME" Martin.

oh the tears,  wait till i speak to Bruce

I love digging up old threads.

Mind you Jamie's is about right


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

any news with rupperts vid of him racing an f40?


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

you un-dug a good one  
but its title is wrong it wasnt unrestricted.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Mr Trup and Mr Tin are all well


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

Jamie my brother said you owe him a pint .....

& he will beat you round the ring next time
he see's you.....


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

ill only buy him a pint if your in attendance mate 
but yes i do owe him a few.


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

of course i'll be there where
do the Burksher flower's go 
now daisiez !


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

nice 1 shin indicated at the same time lol.  

mayur


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

oy martin you tart hows those rotaing doors, shut up and go sel some more watches. !


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

R34Nismo said:


> oy martin you tart hows those rotaing doors, shut up and go sel some more watches. !



WTF


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

better let Jamie explain if he is here 

* conquests * + him selling his warez on sky these days


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

thought it was time some of you newer mebers read a good post again lol


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

the links do not appear to work anymore???


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

ROB_GTR said:


> the links do not appear to work anymore???


It's on youtube at least 3 times.

This thread is older than King Tut's Butt.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Not the same one, but another one.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSujL21AeI4


----------

